# 50D vs Mark III



## kitkatdubs (Oct 8, 2015)

I wondering if its worth it to upgrade my 50D to a Mark III?  Does the body really make that big of a difference in how your photos turn out or is it more the lenses?  I am starting to build my portfolio for a business and I really want to make sure I'm shooting with the best quality.  Thanks~


----------



## Luke345678 (Oct 8, 2015)

When you are going to buy a new camera you need to think about what you want to get out of the camera.

I would love to hear what you shoot a lot of to be of more help to you.

Another thing to consider... before you jump to a nice body make sure you have some nice glass to pair with it. Shooting on a nice body with a kit lens won't do any justice.

Edit: Here's a nice little comparison. 
Canon 50D vs Canon 5D Mark III Specifications


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 8, 2015)

In my relative newbie opinion, I would say the photographer first, then the lenses, and then the camera.  However,  if you skip enough generations in the camera sensor technology, then the camera may replace 2nd position with the lenses.

Going from 50D to 5DM3 I think is a significant gap.  That being said, I'm guessing there are photographers that still create wonderful images with 50D's, because they know what they are doing and have the appropriate lenses and light to get the job done.   JMO


----------



## kitkatdubs (Oct 8, 2015)

Luke345678 said:


> When you are going to buy a new camera you need to think about what you want to get out of the camera.
> 
> I would love to hear what you shoot a lot of to be of more help to you.
> 
> ...



I shoot a lot of my kids, friends kids, families, maternity, babies... Etc.  I love shooting in natural light and someone told me the Mark iii is fantastic in low light settings.  I also have a kit lens, a 24mm and 50mm.  I'm looking into a 35 and a 70-200.  I think I am creating good images, just wondering if a new body would enhance my images in any way or make things easier?


----------



## Luke345678 (Oct 8, 2015)

kitkatdubs said:


> Luke345678 said:
> 
> 
> > When you are going to buy a new camera you need to think about what you want to get out of the camera.
> ...




Thanks for the reply! 

Definitely get the nice glass first, those will improve your shots more than anything.  

Once you've done that, I would highly recommend the Mark III. It's a wonderful camera that really does do an amazing job in low light situations.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 8, 2015)

kitkatdubs said:


> Luke345678 said:
> 
> 
> > When you are going to buy a new camera you need to think about what you want to get out of the camera.
> ...



Would you mind sharing a few images.  Many forum members can give great critique and may help make your decision easier also.


----------



## kitkatdubs (Oct 8, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> kitkatdubs said:
> 
> 
> > Luke345678 said:
> ...


Do you want me to share them here or some General Gallery?


----------



## Luke345678 (Oct 8, 2015)

kitkatdubs said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > kitkatdubs said:
> ...




Since it's relevant to the post, feel free to post them here if you'd like.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 8, 2015)

kitkatdubs said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > kitkatdubs said:
> ...



Under General Gallery would be appropriate for getting critique.  This area is primarily camera talk.  

The mods will often move a thread to it's appropriate area if a mistake is made.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 8, 2015)

kitkatdubs said:


> I wondering if its worth it to upgrade my 50D to a Mark III?



Others are doing a great job helping you, but I'm going to answer this question as basic as possible without regards to anything else.

Is it worth an upgrade from a 50D to a 5D mk III? Absolutely, positively without a doubt is worth it. Going from crop to full frame is worth the upgrade. (I haven't went full frame but I have seen and shot with both enough to see a difference in my own images.)


----------



## kitkatdubs (Oct 8, 2015)

heres two photos i took within the past two weeks of my kids.


----------



## kitkatdubs (Oct 8, 2015)

Luke345678 said:


> kitkatdubs said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


posted the photos.. let me know whatcha think


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 8, 2015)

kitkatdubs said:


> Luke345678 said:
> 
> 
> > kitkatdubs said:
> ...



In just those two shots, I don't see any limitations of the camera nor lens.  The composition on both could be questioned.  In the first one, there is nothing in the background that's important enough to include and you cut the left side of her off either in framing or the crop.  I would crop most of the left side of the image to bring most attention to her beautiful eyes, face and expression.

In the second one, I think you may have shot too tight, cutting off her cute little toes.  Again watch your background.  It's not level nor is the chair.  Try getting down to her eye level on those types of shots.

Just based on these two photos, I would suggest holding off on any camera or lens upgrades until you have a consistent handle on composition and framing.

BTW you have great little models.  Click click click like crazy , they grow wayyy tooo fast!


----------



## Luke345678 (Oct 8, 2015)

kitkatdubs said:


> heres two photos i took within the past two weeks of my kids.



First thing... your kids are adorable! 

At the moment your pictures look beautiful.

Invest in some better glass and worry about another body later. The 50d seems to be serving you well.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 9, 2015)

Imo the Canon 50d has the poorest sensor of any Canon dslr the hast 10 yrs. I had one and later had a 1d Mark 2 which absolutely killed the 50d image quality wise. I'm sure the 1d3 is even better


----------



## Punisher911 (Oct 13, 2015)

Adorable subjects for sure....  
I am agreeing with the "learning composition" a bit more.  The rule of thirds isn't law by any means, but could have helped both of those photos.  With her sitting off to the side of the chair, you probably could have centered the chair and the framing of the first photo is worse..  

Now onto the question at hand, the 50d does seem to serve you well.  You can never go wrong with adding quality lenses.  Judging by the photos, it looked to be an overcast cloudy day giving low contrast.  If you don't have LightRoom or some other photo-enhancing program, get one!!  You could have made those colors and photos "pop" quite a bit more.  

So in my opinion, getting a nice lens or two, learning some good composition techniques, and performing some decent post processing will get you much better results than buying any new camera., regardless of it's price or specs....   A bad shot with a Canon 5d,6d,1dx-whatever will get beat by a quality shot from your 50d every time.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 13, 2015)

You're talking multiple generations of camera upgrade. You will absolutely be astounded at the difference. There is no comparison between the 50D and the 5D MKIII. Make the change. You'll absolutely love it.


----------

